# a few new ones



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

heres a few i just got done with the first one a prop style its 2.3/4'' long ,the second ones ia a tinny bait its only 1.1/2'' long ther a guy out there named Whittler who makes tinny baits he puts a lot of detail on them little things . the third ones my fav color , the last one ive been working on for five or six months . i would pick it up do a little put it done . all made from poplar.























both fav colors















.


----------



## JamesT (Jul 22, 2005)

Those look fabulous! I really like the carving on #1 and foiling on #3 (closest to rapala style that I've seen). How's the backwards prop action compared to the "standard" way? Probably helps keeps it from getting tangled with the hook like on tiny and teeny torpedos and makes more commotion but not spin as freely? (but still plenty). I think it would be fun to catch a fish on a jointed. I've made one but yet to catch a fish on it.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I cannot believe how much your work has improved. The top 3 are my favorites and are top of the line baits, in my opinion. I admire that much detail in baits that small.

Great stuff!


----------



## Rowhunter (Jun 21, 2007)

Thats a great batch ,but Im experiencing a slight problem. I really cannot decide which one I like the best!!! They've all got that "I'm gonna get Smashed" appeal! I like the shape and the foil work on the minnow bait.

Douglas


----------



## FLIPNPITCH (Apr 15, 2009)

Nice lookin baits. Number 1 gets my vote!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I was just looking at the foiled one again. What a great profile. Looks like it will run good and produce; good combination of factors for a bait.


----------



## bassinjody (Aug 25, 2005)

thanks guys for the great comments, vince that little profile bait sure swims great it has between a tight wobble and a wide wobble . hopefully ill try it out tomorrow . thanks agian jody


----------

